# First Day of Autumn



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Autumn - even though I had to put my air conditioner back on last night because the humidity is high.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Autumn....my FAVORITE time of the year!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so glad it's Autumn! Good times!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Autumnal Equinox! 

I hope it stops raining here eventually, I'd like to see the sun again and maybe get the lawn mowed. :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

The season is upon us! Let's make it a good one! :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hurry! Only 37 days left!!!!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

It's the most wonderful time of the year!!!!
:coolkin::coolkin:


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, and a happy Mabon to you too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Autumn! It's a beautiful day here, so I opened the windows. Let some fall fresh air in the house.


----------

